# Linux (Free) Vs. Windows ($$$)



## alienationware (Jan 9, 2008)

Just remember, ppl, you get what you _PAID_ for!


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 9, 2008)

what is this suppose to be, a poll?


----------



## patrickv (Jan 9, 2008)

correct me but we do have a dozen windows/linux threads


----------



## massahwahl (Jan 9, 2008)

Im not sure if your trying to say Linux is not comparable to Windows, but if that is your intention you need to do some more research...

By the way, what exactly is this post about anyway?


----------



## footballdude2k3 (Jan 9, 2008)

thats kind of arrogant to say i have never used linux but i hear its not a bad os


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 9, 2008)

No, not bad at all. If you do any hacking or research, you will choose Linux. Definetely.
So, I must agree with all of you, there are too many such threads, and you said nonsense. Why do people who don't know anything about Linux or who never used it, say such things? That's public humiliation.


----------



## alienationware (Jan 10, 2008)

> No, not bad at all. *If you do any hacking or research*, you will choose Linux. Definetely.
> So, I must agree with all of you, there are too many such threads, and you said nonsense. Why do people who don't know anything about Linux or who never used it, say such things? That's public humiliation.



Ya, just for that.  For _everything else_, Linux just plain sux.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 10, 2008)

alienationware said:


> Ya, just for that.  For _everything else_, Linux just plain sux.


Sure it's linux that sucks? 

Whats wrong with linux? I guess people are just jealous of such a stable, secure and efficient opperating system. I mean I guess if you get used to using such crappy software for all your life, anything good just feels like crap 

Me personnaly, I enjoy have an OS that never crashes on me, never gets a virus or spyware, and runs just as fast in a year then it did when linux was freshly installed.

People just are afraid of linux because it is different then what they are used to and hate originates from fear so it is no wonder why people bash talk linux. Same goes for MACS.


----------



## patrickv (Jan 10, 2008)

alienationware said:


> Ya, just for that.  For _everything else_, Linux just plain sux.



you really need to stop making useless threads you know


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, why spitting on OS-s? You can only spit on Vista haha...
JK people...


----------



## alienationware (Jan 10, 2008)

> Sure it's linux that sucks?
> 
> Whats wrong with linux? I guess people are just jealous of such a stable, secure and efficient opperating system. I mean I guess if you get used to using such crappy software for all your life, anything good just feels like crap
> 
> ...



That's the biggest bullsh1t I've ever heard!  There were tonnes of time when Ubuntu crashed on me, the CPU goes up to 100% for no apparent reason and greyed out my web browser, temporarily, the desktop theme failed to load on start-up, and most annoying of all, just sits there, locks up, stares at me, and refuses to do anything else, after I told it to shut down/restart!


----------



## lovely? (Jan 10, 2008)

truth be told that sounds like a bad install or a bad driver or something, because linux rarely has problems like that.

that said i still dont like linux very much, because it still has limits to what i can do with it. if i wanted to, say play a torrent'ed version of oblivion that i just got, i would pretty much be s.o.l. because A. there are no programs that'll let me play the game on linux, or B. a program lets me play it with large performance hits.

if they make linux as compatible with all software as windows is, i'll switch over, maybe


----------



## alienationware (Jan 10, 2008)

lol, u ever tried running UT2004 on Linux...


----------



## SirKenin (Jan 10, 2008)

There are three big mistakes people make in this debate:

1) Asserting that Linux is free.  No it isn't.  Nothing in life is free.  The cost of ownership of Linux is actually considerably higher than the cost of a comparable Windows server over a given period.

2) It never crashes.  I've been using Linux on and off since 1997, at least half a dozen different distros, starting with Mandrake.  The one thing it does exceptionally well is crash.

3) It's more secure.  Most people that use Linux, for example people in this forum, know very little about it, and how to secure it.  They leave plenty of holes for any serious hacker to completely trash their system.   They remain oblivious to this, relying on the false notion that it is more secure.  It is only as secure as you make it.  The same goes for Mac, which is actually a NextStep/FreeBSD mash.

Linux has but one advantage.  It's robustness.  Unfortunately, there's probably barely a person in this entire forum, save for possibly tlarkin and StrangleHold, that has any idea what that is, never mind the advantages that such a capability provides and the ability to take advantage of same.


----------



## apj101 (Jan 10, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Im not sure if your trying to say Linux is not comparable to Windows, but if that is your intention you need to do some more research...



im many respects it isnt!



> Asserting that Linux is free. No it isn't. Nothing in life is free. The cost of ownership of Linux is actually considerably higher than the cost of a comparable Windows server over a given period.


many thing in life are free despite the old saying  and remember most people here wont be using this for a server setup.



> Linux has but one advantage. It's robustness. Unfortunately, there's probably barely a person in this entire forum, save for possibly tlarkin and StrangleHold, that has any idea what that is, never mind the advantages that such a capability provides and the ability to take advantage of same.


id never challenge anyone in a Linux knowledge quiz (coz id lose!) but Im sure there are many more users here who know what you mean.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 10, 2008)

alienationware said:


> That's the biggest bullsh1t I've ever heard!  There were tonnes of time when Ubuntu crashed on me, the CPU goes up to 100% for no apparent reason and greyed out my web browser, temporarily, the desktop theme failed to load on start-up, and most annoying of all, just sits there, locks up, stares at me, and refuses to do anything else, after I told it to shut down/restart!



I've never had it crash on me. I have a lamp/file server sitting in the corner of my room that's been up for almost 4 months now and it's had a 100% up time. I was talking from the stand point of the OS doesn't crash when just left alone for an extended period of time.

And if you actually take the time to setup groups and permissions, it makes it a lot more secure then just giving everything the default user permissions.


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 10, 2008)

There are other limitations it surpasses as well over using windows.  For example windows has a 15 client connection limit on its consumer OSes.  So, if you were at like a LAN party, for example for all your gamers, that had 45 people in it, only 15 could connect to a single share at a time and copy over whatever mod or what not you were planning on playing.  Linux's SMB connection has no limit.  If you want more than 15 connections at once you are forced into buying windows server.  Most of you would probably never really need to share something out to more than 15 users at once.

Linux is free yes it is, however, I would never run a business on FOSS Linux.  I would use enterprise Linux distros which you pay for.  Granted I have a few file servers right now running RAID 5 and file sharing for the graphic design department.  This is simply file storage, so its not like there is anything really too complicated.  We have some Compaq dual XEON w/ RAID 5 servers sitting around doing nothing with no OS on them so I put ubuntu on them.  That way it cost us nothing to set them up, and the servers were purchased a few years ago and never got deployed because they were not needed.  How the open source market works is that the pay for Linux distros and other various technology companies donate money to the open source communities and they develop it.  Then the Linux companies adapt what is good into enterprise level linux or keep it out there to get their product out.  It is a 500 million dollar per a year business, so its not free, they are making money.  When you go download Open Suse, Novell is not developing that OS at all, in fact they have nothing to do with it other than donate money to the open source project.  Why would companies do this?  They have a whole world of open source developers furthering their product, improving it, adding innovations to it, etc.  Beryl/Compiz is now adopted into enterprise level Linux.  A lot of you that have the Linux sucks mind set and have only used free versions of Linux.  Go buy redhat enterprise or Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop.  You will see how everything is tons easier, there is more support and so on and so forth.  You have to pay for those licenses.

As for it not being compatible I am not sure exactly what you people mean.  Gaming, sure its not compatible but only a small percentage of people are actually gamers.  It is a niche market.  Linux is also a niche market.  I am not saying Linux is perfect, because it is not, no OS is.

However, using, supporting, and running Linux/OS X/Windows professionally for 9 years now, and on my own for over 12 to 13, I can say that windows is the most bloated, crappiest OS out there when it comes to security and performance.  I mean WTF is the system registry?  GET RID OF IT!  Windows is easy to use and most people can't handle change or have some preconceived notion that a Mac isn't compatible.  

I just recently was asked by my parents to look up getting a new computer for them.  My dad is 60 and has pretty much never used a computer in his life.  I am getting them a Mac.  I told my Dad to ask his IT guy what applications he would need to run for work so he asked him.  His IT guy told him that a Mac would not be compatible and he should get a PC.  My father needs two things, word processing and spread sheets.  yeah, um, any computer and any OS can do that and even MS supports XML formats (in their own screwed up MS sort of way) now.  So, not only are people completely misinformed they even spread more ignorance.

You can't compare windows to linux to mac os x, because they are all different.  I am sorry, you can't compare them directly, but you can compare them on how they operate since they are all operating systems.


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 10, 2008)

The longest post I have ever seen. And I include ceewi's *All clean*!


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 10, 2008)

I think a big problem people have with a any distro of linux is that they are expecting a (FREE) windows which isnt going to happen! Boot it up, fool with it for a few minutes or a few days and say (what the crap). People grew up using Windows from the start and really have no idea what there doing with any other OS with its limits or benfits. Dont know what to do with it, how to install anything, what runs on it, whats the windows equivalent is and just give up and say its crap. Microsoft has invented a whole generation of blind sided where does the key go people.


----------



## alienationware (Jan 11, 2008)

> I think a big problem people have with a any distro of linux is that they are expecting a (FREE) windows which isnt going to happen! Boot it up, fool with it for a few minutes or a few days and say (what the crap). People grew up using Windows from the start and really have no idea what there doing with any other OS with its limits or benfits. Dont know what to do with it, how to install anything, what runs on it, whats the windows equivalent is and just give up and say its crap. Microsoft has invented a whole generation of blind sided where does the key go people.



This is the kind of mentality that is preventing Linux from gaining significant market share over M$.  People don't want options.  They don't want to have to choose.  Choosing is hard work and pressure on the mind.  For instance, if you open up a softdrink store that sells 20 different softdrinks, vs. the store next door who only sells maybe 5 different types, the store with 5 will make much more sales.  Still don't believe me, why do you think theonebookstore.com is so popular?  Cuz, there's only one option:  either you buy that one book, or you take a hike!  Simple!  And ever heard of the KISS principle (keep it simple stupid!).  Again, people don't like tinkering around, having a load of options etc.  This is why Linux will never outdo M$.  It's something called _marketing_ and _business intelligence_!


----------



## Kesava (Jan 11, 2008)

i like linux. and i would definately use it if i could get the internet working...

unfortunately i cant cos im on a network and dont know how. i have asked here and on ubuntu forums.

if i could get it working then i would use ubuntu as my only OS.


----------



## Kesava (Jan 11, 2008)

ok one. it would seem that you dont know much about linux if you say that.

and 2. how do i do it then? it doesnt work like a normal connection. it wont autodetect. and it doesnt work when i put in my ip and gateway.


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 11, 2008)

What linux you using? ubuntu? And i no lots about linux. Try this command. Sudo apt-get install i no more then you fool


----------



## Kesava (Jan 11, 2008)

ubuntu.

what will that command do?


----------



## Kesava (Jan 11, 2008)

lan network.


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 11, 2008)

Do u have wires or no wires? also try ctr+alt+backspace. lol


----------



## Kesava (Jan 11, 2008)

wires


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 11, 2008)

eeewww cant help u there.


----------



## Kesava (Jan 11, 2008)

no suprise there actually


----------



## patrickv (Jan 11, 2008)

BluePlum said:


> I Went linux. AND ITS GAY! WHOEVER LIKES LINUX IS A LITTLE KID WHO GETS AMAZED BY A BALLOON! SO the windows wobble? wow..... thats all. And someone said linux good for hacking? cant run any .exe files. OOOOOOO but every1 says it can with wine. NEWS FLASH IT RUNS LIKE 1 .exe FILE AND THATS ALL. Linux is unstable, bad, and empty. Windows is stable and safe. But linux cant get viruses! WHO DOWLOADS A VIRUS? ONLY NOOBS DO! i rest my case.
> 
> P.S if you didnt get which OS i follow.
> 
> ...



lol, you got me laughing like sooo hard 
ok jokes aside, face it most people don't even understand linux, they just use for the fun of it and go "hey linux rules" just because XGL/compiz or whatever it's called.
Linux has it's advantages over windows and you need to know how to use it, but anyhoo it was great reading your post. i wud read it over and over


----------



## _simon_ (Jan 11, 2008)

*sigh* so much crap being spouted in this thread but then given the title and opening post I'm not surprised. 

I used Linux for 2 years, came back to Windows XP for gaming and will return to Linux when I've had my fill. Never, ever had any stability issues. It is more secure in that you don't need any malware software.

Any serious users please ignore BluePlum who is clearly acting their age. Their gay comment proves that without having to bother reading any of their other posts. Why exactly would anyone want to run an exe under Linux anyway? It's a Windows file format. Kind of like trying to run your petrol car on diesel.


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 11, 2008)

lol bad mr.t! u quoted on my post and then the mods sent me a letter saying im a bad boy! lol i dleted but its in your post. Good 1! lol


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 11, 2008)

BluePlum said:


> lol bad mr.t! u quoted on my post and then the mods sent me a letter saying im a bad boy! lol i dleted but its in your post. Good 1! lol


I do like how you are blaming him as if he did something wrong, maybe you would be so courteous as to not be so ignorant towards members and entire communities next time


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 11, 2008)

I want this guy banned. Seriously, some1 ban Blue Plum! That infraction isn't enough...
He still has a signature with GameMaster=Moustache.
I don't get it how can it be tolerated? I may have some moustaches but I'm not a moustache I'm man. 
Lol.
Now he keeps spitting on people...Ban that guy.


----------



## apj101 (Jan 11, 2008)

GameMaster said:


> I want this guy banned. Seriously, some1 ban Blue Plum! That infraction isn't enough...
> He still has a signature with GameMaster=Moustache.
> I don't get it how can it be tolerated? I may have some moustaches but I'm not a moustache I'm man.
> Lol.
> Now he keeps spitting on people...Ban that guy.


I have issued an infraction and will keep an eye on Blueplum. I will also remove the reference in his sig



> lol bad mr.t! u quoted on my post and then the mods sent me a letter saying im a bad boy! lol i dleted but its in your post. Good 1! lol


blueplum, be careful. I will not hesitate to ban you if i feel you are being a nuisance. You may think it is funny to laugh at your infraction now but i've banned many users who have come back afterwards pleading forgiveness and not being able to explain why they acted like they did, claiming they got swept up in the moment. 
Dont be another one of them!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 11, 2008)

Eh, to tell you the truth, both linux and windows are good. Windows is mainstream and pretty much everyone knows how to use it. It isn't as bad as people make it out to be. Don't get me wrong though, i would never pay to use it, but it's good for the average joe.

Me, i love linux. I love the customizability (yes, new word) of it. I like being able to make it work exactly how i like it, even though it requires some work. You get a kind of satisfaction out of making something work which didn't before. I also like how it is open souce so i can recompile the kernel and do any modifications to it like adding support for certain hardware. Also it's cool to run an OS that was made by volunteers.


----------



## El DJ (Jan 12, 2008)

Windows is obese.


----------



## Kesava (Jan 12, 2008)

El DJ said:


> Windows is obese.



well thankyou for that


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 12, 2008)

lol gamemaster, my sigs changed... i feel violated. Also ive been banned b4, it gave me time to leave the computer, ( doesnt mean ban me ) and gamemaster was joking, ive known him on msn for a while.


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 12, 2008)

I loved Ubuntu for some time, it seemed so ''accessible'' to me as unexperienced user, but then again I felt I need something more accessible although I was becoming better and better...it's somehow not helping to know that most people are on Windows and you are on Ubuntu, like 15 years old boy acting some1 smart using Linux OS?
So I switched,but planning to use it again soon...very soon.
Btw Plummy, who says I was joking? now I'm satisfied as no longer people can read what your sig was pointing to... But please why are you acting that way?


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 12, 2008)

Linux also has very powerful commands like du, grep, awk, etc that allow a user/admin to take advantage of them and help control the system.  Everything can be scripted as well to automate the process.

Also, windows has a crap ton of vrisues.

Known self propagating viruses for Linux/OS X = 0 (with the proof of concept)

Known viruses for windows = 100s of thousands.

The military just switched over to some Macs for security reasons, because they are more secure.  There is a virus that has infected 100s of thousands of windows PCs  You never hear of that with any other OS.  The fact remains that windows by design is, bloated, a resource hog, not secure, and is ultimately the worst OS out there when you take everything into consideration.  It is easy to use, and MS makes way better server products than their desktop OS.   There is a market shift starting to happen and in 5 to 10 years from now I think that Macintosh and Linux will have a bigger market share.


----------



## alienationware (Jan 13, 2008)

> There is a market shift starting to happen and in 5 to 10 years from now I think that Macintosh and Linux will have a bigger market share.



Don't count on that happening.  M$ is way too smart and clever in terms of marketing and business.  The only way Macs and Linux might increase their market share is if M$ flounders on their products (ie. Win Vista).  

Anyways, if you've ever played Super Mario, think of WinXP as Super Mario 1 (famous).  Then, along comes Super Mario 2 (Win Vista), and everyone was like, WTF?  Then, when Super Mario 3 rolled out (Win Blackcomb?) everyone will be like, "wow, this is the sh1t".  Look to the Intel vs. AMD battle for instance.  For Intel, multi-core CPUs was the "Super Mario Bros. 3".


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 13, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Linux also has very powerful commands like du, grep, awk, etc that allow a user/admin to take advantage of them and help control the system.  Everything can be scripted as well to automate the process.



Can the windows users use pipelines as well?
ie
ls | grep .run


----------



## SirKenin (Jan 13, 2008)

The market shift, actually, is towards web-based softare and subscription-based software. Apple knows this, and thus why they're trying to break into the browser market with Safari. However, in time, Apple will get left in the dust because one thing Steve Jobs CAN'T do is innovate. He is, however, remarkably adept at all but destroying key innovations as history has proven.

By the way, there are two self-propogating viruses for Mac OS X. One made it out in the wild but didn't get very far, with three variants showing up, the other was proof of concept only. Both engines are available for download last I looked.

For the REAL truth about Mac Viruses:

http://www.smallblue-greenworld.co.uk/pages/macintosh.html


----------



## alienationware (Jan 13, 2008)

> The market *shift*, actually, is *towards web-based softare* and subscription-based software. Apple knows this, and thus why they're trying to break into the browser market with Safari. However, in time, Apple will get left in the dust because one thing Steve Jobs CAN'T do is innovate. He is, however, remarkably adept at all but destroying key innovations as history has proven.



I'm still highly skeptical about this high-tech arena.  Me smells internet bubble 2.5 coming up!  There's no friggin way you could emulate the functionality of a 1GB software package on the web, unless you are connected to a super-ultra-turbo-psycho-insanium internet superhighway.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jan 13, 2008)

alienationware said:


> I'm still highly skeptical about this high-tech arena.  Me smells internet bubble 2.5 coming up!  There's no friggin way you could emulate the functionality of a 1GB software package on the web, unless you are connected to a super-ultra-turbo-psycho-insanium internet superhighway.



or unless you run it inside your network with a 1000Mbps connection or some fashion of fiber... That's what it is coming to..

What I see is this.. I see a simple application(LiveCD like) that does all the work for you and just connects you to a server which runs a web application(Operating system). And you pay a monthly fee for this and price depends on how much performance you are looking for... It's already out there, just everyone isn't using it yet...


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 13, 2008)

SirKenin-

The two mac viruses you speak of, are of the following.  1 is a quick time codec, that asks for admin rights to install, which is actually malware.  Yes, it exists but apple already patched it, and it requires the user to install it.  The other virus actually was a web based exploit with webkit browsers through java.  Not totally Apple's fault since they don't produce java, but the guy who won the contest to remotely exploit a mac had to bend the rules.  In the last couple hours of the contest they were allowed to try to attack from the web, instead of over the network.  The winner set up apache real quick, loaded his exploit and then pointed the machine to his web server.  They never disclosed the full amount of details of what it atually did.

Then there is MOAB, and if you read through all of their blogs, you will see no one has been able to remotely exploit a mac yet with out some sort of social engineering, ie making a user click and install something they think is legit software.  Also those are not self propagating, and they require user interaction.  There was also a virus that went through ichat but it couldn't do anything either with out admin rights.  That is because nothing can access the kernel with out permission via the shell.  

I could go into the the reasons why by design windows is way less secure.  I have done it before but will spare everyone from a lengthy boring conversation.  

alienationware-

The market shift is already happening.  Apple is now boasting over 24 billion in the bank.  Steve jobs not innovative?  Have you not looked at how many things Microsoft ripped from OS X in vista?  You should take a peek.  Also, yes SirKenin is right when he is talking about web based.  Adobe already patented a web based version of photoshop which will be free.  You log onto their web server, upload a photo, edit it, do your work on it, save it, done.  All via your web browser.  Its already in the works.  Also, as for laptop sales Apple beat a lot of PC manufacturers in 2007 for total sales and had the largest % of market growth

http://www.lockergnome.com/blade/2007/10/23/apple-rebounding-it-is-for-real/

Apple is not with out fault, and no OS is perfect.  However, after working with mainly PC/Windows/Novell/Microsoft networks for the past 7 to 8 years and now running pretty much a strictly Mac network you can easily see the differences.  Easier to manage, more secure by design (via Unix).  

The only thing that people can't quite compete with yet is AD/Exchange environments because of the hassle you have to go through to migrate from one existing platform to another.  Once someone figures that out, be it Apple, Novell (with their SuSe product), or some other Unix/Linux distro you will see more of a market shift.  Xserves are already cheaper or as cheap than most PC servers and out perform them in pure data through put, and you don't have to run OS X on them.  Apple's Xserves are certified to run OS X, Unix, Linux and Windows server OSes.  Anything you can do in the back end is up to your IT department because it will most likely not really effect the end users.  

Also, for innovation I am sure that the new version of Windows server copies from Leopard server and adds things like a built in wiki, netboot clients (actually I know it already has that, with WDS, saw a demo of it at some vista training), Server side indexing (spotlight), stackable calendars (I can't believe apple was the first dev to do this), multimedia streaming (pod casting server), etc.  

You can't sit there and say Apple is not innovative, look at the iphone and the ipod, they have taken over those markets already.  I mean look at what they did to Unix.  They took a fairly complex OS, and made it so easy to use that anyone can pick it up and use it with out knowing unix.  The end user will never have to touch a command line or compile a package, or do any of that at all.  Everything as a GUI front end.  Their OS is easily just as powerful as Vista if not more so, and takes up a ton of less system resources to run.


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 13, 2008)

OUch this topic has elevated to the 5. page!! Nice...


----------



## alienationware (Jan 13, 2008)

> or unless you run it inside your network with a 1000Mbps connection or some fashion of fiber... That's what it is coming to..



The average home user doesn't have that fast of a connection.



> What I see is this.. I see a simple application(LiveCD like) that does all the work for you and just connects you to a server which runs a web application(Operating system). And *you pay a monthly fee* for this and price depends on how much performance you are looking for... It's already out there, just everyone isn't using it yet...



That's a failure-prone marketing scheme.  People don't like monthly fees.  They like _just-once_ pricing.  Just about the only people willing to write monthly cheques for dedicated internet servers are the kids already hooked on online gaming.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 13, 2008)

alienationware said:


> The average home user doesn't have that fast of a connection.



I'm sure in the days of 1gb webpages, the average user will have a much faster connection then this.


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Just to add a snippet to what tlarkin and others have already said...

Linux is not Windows. That's just how it is. It's not guaranteed to work on your hardware. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen a desktop perfect right off of installation. But it's getting there,  and some people like myself have been lucky enough to have hardware that plays nice with most distros. 

And it definitely doesn't work like Windows. 

But for some, Linux is a better choice. For others, Windows is the way to go. But I don't think you can justify your conclusion just because it didn't work for you.


----------



## JLV2k5 (Jan 13, 2008)

You have to be in the right mindset if you want Linux. I use it for my research and it is okay. I would suggest just going with Windows if you are comfortable with that.


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 13, 2008)

The future is in Windows... or not? You can't do powerfull programming in Windows. Only Linux. But the future is in programming. My conclusion: If you don't realise the full might and possibility of linux, stick to Windows and shut up.


----------



## apj101 (Jan 13, 2008)

> You can't do powerfull programming in Windows


eh? care to elaborate?


----------



## Kesava (Jan 13, 2008)

apj101 said:


> eh? care to elaborate?



shhhhh. dont ruin his theory


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 13, 2008)

GameMaster said:


> You can't do powerfull programming in Windows.



Roflmaocopter


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol ok I admit I said a nonsense. It depends on programming languages you do *shy,embarassed* lol and Visual Basic is powerfull and is able to do on Windows. Again, *shy,embarassed* Just...Oh you missed my point people although I'm glad you all read what I say, my point is, that Linux purpose should not be forgotten...
Let's mention hacking lol, you must have some programming knowledge for that, and you can't hack as powerfull on Windows as on Linux 
Hope you won't ask me to elaborate,
thanks.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 15, 2008)

firslty...


GameMaster said:


> Lol ok I admit I said a nonsense. It depends on programming languages you do *shy,embarassed* lol and Visual Basic is powerfull


visual basic isnt exactly the most powerful, uber useful and widely used programmign language now is it... could have found a better example.

secondly...


GameMaster said:


> you can't hack as powerfull on Windows as on Linux


I dont even want to ask where that came from... since when could you grade an action such as hacking in different "power" levels?


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 15, 2008)

apj101 said:


> eh? care to elaborate?



I can elaborate a bit on the robustness of Linux/Unix to you, but by trade I am not a programmer so I can only scratch the surface.

*nix operating systems work with a series of robust scripting languages from python, to perl, to ruby, to shell, etc.  These scripting languages have very powerful commands like grep for example.  So, if you are developing a huge application with over 1 million lines of code and you want to pull out a certain section of code to view it or to modify it you can use scripting languages to accomplish this.  Back to my first example, grep, is a very powerful tool.  So, lets say you wanted to print out the code of a certain section of an app you are working on, and example could be done like this.  That particular code in question has to do with paging resources.


```
cat /path/to/code | grep "paging"
```

That would basically pull out all the code that would be tagged with "paging" on it and it makes it easier to find.

So, really when developing software your tools are more robust in the *nix side from my understanding.  I mean even I write some pretty cool shell scripts for my machines at work and I have pretty much no programming experience at all.  All the robust scripting tools really help your dev team share and evaluate code and you develop large applications.  it is my understanding, and please correct me if I am wrong, that the windows side of development does not have such tools.


----------



## mandela (Jan 16, 2008)

linux is a good Os , if you use some computer research , but for daily used i think

it is crazy to have only one computer completely on linux and no dual boot with Xp .

Everything work with Xp , i personnaly have ubuntu/Xp , i like linux but for some stuff

like nokia pc suite to explore your phone or bluesoleil buetooth or video games , forget linux !!!!!!!


----------



## jimkonow (Jan 16, 2008)

to sum it all up....Linux can do anything Windows can, except play games, which Linux users have tried to fix with a program called Wine, which works with support for popular mainstream games like World of Warcraft.


----------

